# Dinner on the BBW



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

T-Bone, twice baked potato, garlic bread, and salad, just trying to figure out what type of dressing. Mmmmm. Tasty


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I LIKE IT..........................good job...thanks for sharing.........NOW im hungry AGAIN!!!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Copy cat!!!!!!

George


----------

